# Death on the James River?????????



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody hear of a boating death near the James River Bridge on Sunday Oct. 17th. Stepson of one of my oldest buddies sons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*sad news*

yes,,,,,13 year old kid,(,sea towe )and a 19 foot bass boat ran into each other.. the poor kid was killed ..really a sad thing.......it happened a the jrb high rise.(.13 year old boys last name is brewer)...thats all i know ..really sad.........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM! That is tragic. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks.*

Most sad.


----------

